
Ask HN: Review my product, zalster.com/slackbot - pralbin
We created a Slack bot for Facebook Ads.<p>Have a look and give me your toughest feedback: zalster.com&#x2F;slackbot
======
sloaken
Let me start with, I am not a customer, as such my views are as an ordinary
person. I do not advertise anything anywhere, nor do I sell anything.

From a website perspective:

I like the colors, font and in general the presentation. I do not like the
fact that I have 2 scroll bars. Why 2 scroll bars I do not know, one I assume
is yours and the other Firefox? Hard to read prices.

Clicked on the various helps, which I thought we good. Your jobs page was ok,
but nothing for me, so I lost interest. While I appreciate the interactive
demo, because this is not what I do, I cannot provide an opinion. Try user
opinion, most of the terms meant nothing to me. A dictionary would not help as
emotionally I do not care enough to learn. The rocket taking off, the first
time was cute, the second time, not so fun.

On the ‘Book a Demo’ you ask how long do I need. How do I know how long YOU
need to provide the demo? But I think your default of 25 minutes is good. I
would replace the option with a statement, ‘We believe the demo should take no
more than 25 minutes.’ On the back side you can pad it.

Case studies were nice, I got the impression from them that they really like
your company and the support they get. Page had the annoying double scroll
bars.

Not sure what the ‘platform’ page was showing me besides the price.

Had to look up what a slack bot was. Not sure if calling you answer person a
slack bot adds value or confuses the customer about what your product is.

Now for the harsh parts:

Gotta fix the double scroll bars. First impression – close the tab!

Prices seem confusing (and because of double scroll bars hard to read) $45 for
$5K adverts? $295 for $25K adverts? Is this a month or a year? Cannot read
third line, because of scrolling crap.

Another page says price is 5% of adverts or $895 a month, whichever is more.
What happened to the $45? Based on these numbers, you consider anyone doing
less than $17,900 a month advertising an annoyance (5% of 17900 = 895). Now
your business could be so big you are turning away people, then
congratulations, your doing great. If you are struggling, or want to really
ramp up, then the $895 a month should probably go.

Your case studies are nice, but lack the compelling story of profit. If I was
doing advertising I would not pay you a grand a month just because your
customer service is nice. If you can show me people whose business doubled,
then we are talking. Or double the amount of new business. Heck depending,
even a 10% uptick is might be worth it.

One demo you need is more of a tutorial. The tutorial should show how to use
and explain how to know that the product has added value.

I wish you the best

Now the REALLY harsh parts: 1) in your case studies it is hard to understand
the people. God bless them for being willing to do it. Hire an actor that can
show emotion and enunciate better. Use what they said, maybe discuss enhancing
it. Hire a script writer? Ad specialty company? Once again really way outside
of my skill set, and I apologies if I sound like a jerk.

2) In the case studies, I did not recognize when they said your company name.
I assume it should start with a very strong Z like in old movies when Zorro
attacked.

